# Finally got Blanton's SB bourbon



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I never liked the price tag but I've heard so many people say its great that I finally had to get it. Luckily I knew the guy who rang me up so I got a discount on it.

Gonna have some on the rocks tonight, I'm a fan of four roses and Bulliet, so for the extra cash I hope this is worth it!


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

It's good stuff. I usually drink my bourbon neat, but I like this one with one ice cube.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

One of my favorites, well worth the money.


----------

